# Heading to La Rochele...Stop at?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Your suggestions would be appreciated:

We have decided to head towards La Rochele this year. This is only the second time touring France so keep that In mind. Oh! and our knowledge of the French Language is......er! Nil.

So have you any suggestions for an Aire or camp site on the way, or at/near La Rochelle. 

TIA


Steve and Jan


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello S&J. We took a trip down to La Rochelle last year and on the way stopped for the night at Coulon. It was a little out of the way but had read somewhere how nice it is. There is a large grassy parking site in the middle of the town with top up and dump facilities. It costs around 5 euro per night. There are some smashing little bars and restaurants to visit as you take a walk by the river. By the way, when you get to La Rochelle its worth taking a drive or walk over the bridge to visit the island of Ile de Re.

hth, Nick.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

hi,

We will be in that area in the next 2 weeks also, in the past we have used the Aire, which is situated near the yacht basin and within walking distance of the town. Theres a motorhome service point nearby that is well sign posted. Its a great area to explore have fun

Ian & Col


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*g s*

hi fellow camper,
regards the west coast of france apound la rochelle etc have a look at my web site plenty pics and ifo .
saints is worth a stay at the aire at the abbey au dames and the green venice region is brill not forgetting the islands around la rochelle ,

so much to see to little time :roll:

tranp


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Hiya,
I'm not sure about Aires, but Royan is a great place to visit, loads of restaurants in a crescent shaped promenade overlooking the sea. Also, as already mentioned, La Rochelle is gorgeous, take a boat trip while you're there around the harbour and pass by Fort Boyard (remember Crystal Maze but with Lesley Grantham instead of the baldy).


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

On the way I'd recommend, very highly, camping St Nicolas at Le Bec Hellouin in Normandy

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=652

The village below the campsite is beautiful with an abbey with a fascinating history. It's such a friendly campsite too.

We stayed at Camping Le Bateau in Rochefort and used the aire at La Rochelle as a parking place. The aire offers a free navette bus to town or bicycle hire - also free.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1066

g


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for replies, Nick, Ian and Col
Just had a quick look and some nice pics.

We will be off in 2 weeks Eurotunnel on Monday 7th and will probably take 2-3 days to get to La Rochele. Maybe even more if we find some nice places.

Thanks again and keep them coming

TIA again

Steve and Jan


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Whoops
Sorry tramp,cayg and Grizzly, got carried away looking and missed your posts.
Will have a look later at your suggestions. I think it sounds like it will be an enjoyable holiday route.

Keep them coming

TIA 

Steve


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Went to La Rochelle last September. Stopped on a great site at La Tranche-sur-Mere. 80 yards from the massive beach, 400 yards from small town packed with great sea-front bars and restaurants with a large market square.

Also a large supermarket a quarter of a mile away.

Shuts mid-September.

Hope you enjoy yourselves, wish I was going again this year.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

La Rochelle . . there's a couple of places :- Aire just about 1.5mile from centre of La Rochelle at GPS N46.14330 / W1.16170 just off Avenue Des Minimes [but don't know cost or facilities] 
or the Municipal campsite just off Boulevard Aristide Rondeau . . GPS N46.16115 / W1.18324 . . again, not sure of this years pricing but last Sept wasn't too bad.

As for somewhere on the way south to LA Rochelle, you could [as previously mentioned] use the Aire at Coulon . . . luverly place ! 
about 5euro with fresh water & dump . . GPS N46.32084 / W0.58925 just off the 'Y' junction of D123 & Rue De L'autremont

As for any Aire in France - plan to arrive around 3.30 / 4pm as everyone starts to arrive and 'herd' together.
vic


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*aire at honfleur*

could do worse than to stop off at Honfleur onway down to La Rochele.Aire on Harbourside on right.Great town with loads of restaurants and a plenty to do and see.We have called in there for a few nights the last 4 years !!


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We been to La Rochelle serveral time. Love the area. 
We have always stayed on coast in Fouras. 3 Aires. Fouras is half way between La Rochelle and Rochefort. Camp site on beach, lovely walks and wildlife.

Rochefort has the Rope museum. 

Nice towns inland.

Island worth a visit or a stay Ile de Re and Ile d'Oleron


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Excellent response, well done

Thank you ALL

Carry on please as the more choices the better.

Steve and Jan


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Stayed at Coulon last week 35 miles in land from La Rochelle super village good cycling , aire with toilet used by many french campers Coulon also has a good campsite La Venise Verte on outskirts of village.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

A very big THANK YOU

I received a very comprehensive Pm off Dave (zebedee) with numerous places to visit. It took him two goes as well (he did one and lost it before sending it)

Dave you are a diamond, I am unable to press the Thank You button so I have put onto here.

THANK YOU

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SandJ said:


> A very big THANK YOU
> 
> I received a very comprehensive Pm off Dave (zebedee) with numerous places to visit. It took him two goes as well (he did one and lost it before sending it)
> 
> ...


Steady on Steve, you'll have me blushing in a minute. 

Pleased to help - as others (including yourself) have helped me so often.  

Cheers


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I knew you could not resist a reply

I am now able to use the Thank You button.

Cheers mate,

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SandJ said:


> I knew you could not resist a reply
> 
> I am now able to use the Thank You button.
> 
> ...


Couldn't resist two replies, if only to apologise to you and lots of others because I keep forgetting to use the Thank You button.

You've given me a conscience now! No sleep for me tonight then! 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

May be a little out of the way but it does depend on your route.

Aires at La Treport. GPS N50,03,400. E001,23, 215 7€ per night.

There are two aires listed for La Rochelle. First one is a large carpark. We did not like this. Second one is just a service point.

But there is a very nice one we found on the marina. It does not have any water power or waste point. What it does have is a very nice position very close shops and a laundrette all of which are for the marina and the boat types. We have used it twice and stayed a couple of days each time. GPS N46,08,479. W001,09,991. There is usually 20 to 30 vans there. No Charge. Also 6 miles down the road there is a small aires on the beach at Angoulins. This has water and waste point. No charge


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*La Rochelle*

If you are going to La Rochelle, take time out to spend at least 3 ays on Ile de Re. This island is very attractive with beautifult camp sites, very flat and good for walking without killing yourself, and has cylcle lanes throughout the island with lots of cylce hire. The Island capital is Saint Martin, which has a lovely picturesqe centre surrounded by restaurants and shops. La Bois Plage has a large sunday market well worth a visit.

Royan as mentioned ealier is a very large hustling and bustling seafront town, but is not best motorcaravan friendly. We would recommend the adjacent town of Saint Georges didonne. Here there are set aside areas for motorhomes to park by the beach which is across the road about 20 secs away, and always has spaces. There is an evening market 1 day a week, and also a small day market. There is also an aire de service in the centre of the town, but it gets ful very quickly.

As for language, for a fast fun way to pick some up, we recommend One Day French, the DVD by Elisabeth Smith. This, after watching it about 6 times will get you going nicley. If you really want to have some fun, move on to Michel Thomas. That being said, I guarantee that even now you have a vocabulary of about 5000 words. In the words of Alexander Dumas when reading an English journal. "English is just French written badly" Basically many words are the same in French, it is the pronounciation that does it. I learned French badly at school nearly 40 years ago, and after practising the above no more than a couple of hours a week for about 6 weeks, I found I had enough French to get by almost without speaking English for 3 weeks.

PM us if you want any further info


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*la rochell*

we went there last year absolutely fantastic place to visit is the aquarium but go early to avoid the queues we stayed on the aire in the town centre there must have been about seventy motorhomes parked up


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*la rochell*

we went there last year absolutely fantastic place to visit is the aquarium but go early to avoid the queues we stayed on the aire in the town centre there must have been about seventy motorhomes parked up


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

WE have just returned from this coast line, the weather was fantastic and there is no shortage of great places to stay, we had originally planned to go to La Rochele, Quimper etc but as we drove down through France we checked the weather being sun lovers, with a dog that loves swimming in the sea, there was heavy rain all around La Rochele area, so we just went to places were the weather was good. There are more camp sites of all types than you can shake a stick at and most of then are very good value compared to the UK. Our motto is be flexible.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Just to say a big thank you to all for the help and advise given.

Steve and Jan


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> Heading to La Rochele...Stop at?

All red lights and STOP signs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> >> Heading to La Rochele...Stop at?
> 
> All red lights and STOP signs.


Brian was extracting the Michelle a little methinks :lol: :lol: :lol: , but do stop when it says STOP.

Bored French plod have been known to lurk and clobber unsuspecting foreigners who don't come to a *complete *halt at stop signs.

Not a common occurence, but one of the warnings given by the AA and similar organisations in their advice for driving in France.

Cheers mate - have fun, and if you see a warning sign for a radar speed trap, slow down. There will almost certainly be one, and they are usually painted grey and well hidden behind central barriers, bushes, or anything else handy.

Sneaky lot these Johnny Foreigners!!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> hilldweller said:
> 
> 
> > >> Heading to La Rochele...Stop at?
> ...


We came to this oblique junction, wife says "all clear" from the back of the bike, I go. Mr Plod steps out. "You did not STOP, that is a €140 fine".

Well we didn't have enough cash. "Will you take CC ?" "NO" so he let us off. Maybe it was the shock of granny and grandpa on a fast bike that threw him so we might have been less lucky in a MH and been marched to nearest bank.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

hi steve ,
Im currently on the site les brunnelles just north of la rochelle and its lovely. 30 degrees lovely and sunny and very nice beaches. On the way down I stopped at many aires near beaches as the wife loves beaches. Depending on which way you come and if you fancy a few days following the coast I highly recommend the harbour area at deaville for a few days wildcamping. Erquy in Brittany is a lovely aire by the beach. Le mont st michael needs no introduction truly breathtaking.

All along this coast there are some lovely aires so no need to worry just bimble up and down and youll find lots of lovely aires. If I can be any more help ill log on again toorrow pm me .

Gary and Mary


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gary,

Thanks for that, we are undecided on what route as yet. Except that is we are heading down to La Rochelle which we plan to do in 2 days.

We are then meeting up with other members off here and spending a few days with them. We will then decide the slow route back

Thanks again Gary see you and Mary soon. (Southport?)

Steve and Jan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We stayed at the one here in Marans, a gorgeous site with a pool and next door to a maze of rivers where you can hire small boats for half a day and just wander around as you like.

http://www.larochellefrance.com/Camping.html

We have just booked again 3 of us going this time, for August 23/24 it was around E11 for van with 2 people no hook up, I think hook up was just over E2.

It has very clean loo's , well spread out under trees in alot of places, and launderette that takes tokens from the office. English speaking.

Have a great time and don't use all the good weather up, leave some for us.

Mandy


----------

